# Quartersawn white oak nightstand



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

This project has sat in the corner of my shop 90% completed for over 2 months. I finally got around to completing it today, so I now have a nightstand to put my alarm clock on. :icon_smile:

I used quartersawn white oak for the nightstand, maple for the drawer sides, and ebony for the square plugs and handle. The finish is BLO, with a few coats of amber shellac and then beeswax and elbow grease. For the drawer pull I chose to copy a mission style pull, but used ebony instead of coper. The joinery is mortise and tennon, with dovetailed drawers. 

Next up will be a new armoire in quartersawn white oak to replace the pine one I built over 12 years ago.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Spectacular, Julian!! Looks very strong - probably couldn't break it apart with a bull dozer. Your finish is great! I may have to try BLO & shellac - I like it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice job Julian. I like all the little details you included. Nice neat job. By the way, what's an alarm clock?:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

That is one spectacular piece of work! 
Gene


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Really looks nice. I like oak, especially quarter sawn.

What is BLO?

G


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Boiled Linseed oil. That was one of the many things I managed to learn here so far.:yes:


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice work. 

Red


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Very nice job Julian. I like all the little details you included. Nice neat job. By the way, what's an alarm clock?:laughing:
> Mike Hawkins


Someone must be retired or 1 of the thousands laid off recently.
Nice work Julian.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very nice, I like the clean lines and the design alot.


----------



## Sabres78 (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice job. Love the colors.


----------



## berandor (Jun 7, 2009)

Julian - that is incredible work!


----------

